

Ask HN: Next Step to Expanding and Monetizing my Site? - canoa

The app: http://www.transitspy.com/mbta
Main page: http://www.transitspy.com/<p>TransitSpy was built using the NextBus API. There are lots of mobile apps that use the API, but no quality web apps. TransitSpy looks to fill that gap and serve as a tool that commuters can use when sitting in an office waiting to catch the bus or something stations/student centers can use as a display tool. I currently have a trial run going on for agencies in the Boston area (MBTA, MIT shuttle, Ezride).<p>I am trying to decide how to monetize it. The first idea is obviously ads - being flash based, there are a few hang-ups but nothing too serious. I could have the site up and running for 50+ different cities/universities by the end of the day (porting is simple), and think I could eventually get a pretty solid user base that way. This seems like the way to go, but I am hesitant to do so b/c of the other option…<p>Which is to charge other transit agencies if they want their own version. There are lots of small colleges and towns available through the API that aren’t likely to have developers who can build a bus tracking tool, while I can get them a version of TransitSpy up and running in a few hours. If I go this route, I have some tech sales people that are pretty skilled. Don't know if they'd sell it, but they'd do about as good a job as one can hope for.<p>A few caveats -<p>* Yeah, the site is flash based, which causes some compatibility problems. There might be better options, but I do believe there were lots of benefits to using Flex for the app. Switching over is possible, but I don’t yet believe that is necessary.<p>* The main page template was bought off of themeforest. I need to customize the front end a little more, as it looks nearly identical to other sites that use the template.<p>Your feedback is appreciated!
======
michaelpinto
1\. On your advertising don't make the mistake of just putting up AdSense --
instead pick the most upscale routes (which may be commuter trains rather than
lower class bus) and go after local real estate agents or anybody with an
expensive service to sell to an upscale audience.

2\. You may want to do a paid app - I paid money for the iTrans NYC app which
gives me the times of each subway train in NYC.

~~~
canoa
Thanks for the input.

In terms of ads, I was thinking something more similar to Google Interactive
Media Ads - these are what you would see at the bottom of youtube videos. I
have them working perfectly in a test deployment, I'm just waiting to hear
back from google on the application.

As for a paid app, I don't know if individuals would be willing to pay for
this type of web app. Its more of a convenience than a necessity in my mind.
However, if I go with the ad route and am able to get a sizable user base, an
adless pay for app might be a good addition. Its something I've thought about
but wouldn't want to do until I gain more users.

~~~
michaelpinto
Suggestion: For just a test why not find a local real estate agent and give it
a pitch? Just take a screenshot of the app and paste their ad into it. You can
price it as what Google would charge minus their fee. Even if you fail, you'll
learn so much (too many geeks are afraid to get involved in sales).

With a paid app just remember you can start off expensive and work you way
down -- but it's hard to go the other way...

~~~
canoa
Thanks for the useful feedback Michael - that last sentence makes a lot of
sense to me.

